# Next Update



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm going to try to do an update sometime this week. Lots of new old stock watches. Some have this logo but don't tell MarkF.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I really love you Roy









I won't be able to sleep until I see what's what.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Mark, I love you too.









I'm half way throught the update.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I'm going to try to do an update sometime this week. Lots of new old stock watches. Some have this logo but don't tell MarkF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never knew Mark was a Mason







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's not a mason logo Ian.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> It's not a mason logo Ian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He just doesn't seem the type







.


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Roy said:


> I'm going to try to do an update sometime this week. Lots of new old stock watches. Some have this logo but don't tell MarkF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We newbies are nothing if not dogged researchers:

Atlantic?

New one on me - looking forward to the pics.

Should I be cancelling my morning meetings and hitting refresh every 30 secs tomorrow Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I cannot see it been tomorrow Nick, but you never know.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ll be watching









BTW I notice you`ve broken through the 10,000 post mark


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll be watching
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I have, I did not notice.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

nickk said:


> Atlantic?
> 
> New one on me - looking forward to the pics.
> 
> ...


Never heard of them







They are beautiful


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Look forward to it Roy! Any chance of doing it at some ungodly hour in the UK so us southern hemispehere'ers have a chance of snaffling something nice?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Look forward to it Roy! Any chance of doing it at some ungodly hour in the UK so us southern hemispehere'ers have a chance of snaffling something nice?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You`ll just have to drink loads of coffee and keep your finger on the `refresh` button









Mind you as I`m working nights I`ll probably be asleep when it appears


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Look forward to it Roy! Any chance of doing it at some ungodly hour in the UK so us southern hemispehere'ers have a chance of snaffling something nice?Â Â
> ...


Ahh you mean just like I used to do in the UK!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Ooooooohhh update









We await in anticipation. Any NOS divers Roy? and I don't mean the Seiko kind


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

The site front page picture has changed from the rlt69 to the rtl4.... somethings gonna happen soon!!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

This build-up is just killing me









Roy, you need to make a whopper of an update


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I said I'll do an update this week, it's only Wednesday. Calm down everyone.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Come on Roy I get paid tomorrow







I Need to buy another watch


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

And I'll be in Florida till Monday with no computer.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Are we nearly there yet?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No not yet, I could do the first half today and the rest at the end of the week if you really really want me to ?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Roy said:


> No not yet, I could do the first half today and the rest at the end of the week if you really really want me to ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be good, don't let me down


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok Mark , Give me about half an hour.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Uploading it now, good luck.


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

aha! I knew something was going to happen......









not a bunch for me, tho the Catena looks quite interesting


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jonsedar said:


> aha! I knew something was going to happen......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it did and the Zeno was an absolute steal.

Whoever bought that Zeno, if you don't like it when it arrives, I will have it.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Aaaarrrrggghhh...thats the second Zeno I missed


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Atlantic Worldmasters are real nice .... pity they are not 40mm


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah the Zeno is my favourite too. Congrats to whoever got that one.









And Roy when is the rest of the update going to be uploaded? today, tomorrow???

Do you have any idea yet?.............please.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry, I do not know yet.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Yep, I love that Zeno too. I'd also have snapped it up if I'd had seen it quicker







never mind, I cant be too disappointed as I've got one of the superb RLT20's














on the way from a very kind forumer. This will be my xmas prezzie from the g/f







...........but more on that tomorrow when it turns up









.....there'll be an update part 2???














.......Christmas has come early!!!!!









Still looking of an xmas prezzie from me .......to me (obviously watch shapped







) so still on the look out.......will keep my eyes peeled Roy


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stealth update alert







.....under the radar







...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

wow some lovely chrono's there Roy!


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

JoT said:


> The Atlantic Worldmasters are real nice .... pity they are not 40mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why i have just got one, both my first display back watch and my first white dial watch and size doesn't concern me


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

I also like the look of the BLyssa and the Seiko chronograph, but alas, no funds left, must see what i get money wise for christmas


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Another update so soon after the other one ?

On one of the busiest weekends before Christmas?

I guess everyone at Roy's is getting watches again this christmas....


----------

